# Hi from frenchee



## pml (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello everyone, I have been a French violin maker, I fish for several years in the kayak, j had different kayak : a league of bretagne, a k largo RTM, a adventure Hobie, a Shore line xl of Polyform and now I expect a pro fisha 525!!! 
Superb kayak, I would be a priori the first to have of them one in France, I am in a hurry to go up above!!!
I try to find photographs and informations, not easy here ;-)
Afflicted for my English.

Pierre Marie Leduc


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome first post frenchie!  
525 PF in france very cool....pictures to follow hey?


----------



## pml (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi, thank you the translator online!!! My kayak arrives normally mid-September, white and yellow with a black line, too class!!!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Bonjour et Bienvenue Pierre. J'ai hâte de voir quelques photos quand vous la recevez sur l'eau.


----------



## pml (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello guys, thank you for your reception!
I would put photographs as soon as I would receive it.


----------

